# coyotes...



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So...don't you think putting light by my coops will cause a way for more predators to visit???? It's pitch black where my chickens are so by putting light, don't you think it would lead more predators in.....i wanted to do like a bright sensor light so if movement came it would flash and scare them away...but I'm thinking...just out of curiosity...wouldn't having full light all night cause predators to visit


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Just guessing I think it would scare them off. Most predators are night hunters an dont like being seen! I leave lights and a radio on and have coyotes trying to get my calves just a few hundred yards away from the house!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No lights are not going to scare a coyote away. Once it flashes once and they see nothing comes out after them they'll go right back to attempting to get food. What keeps them away is a strong coop that they cant get into and a 20gauge shotgun.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl is correct. Your best bet is a strong coop. However I had a strong, sturdy coop that kept out all predators, until a black bear punched through the roof.

You only find your weaknesses when it's too late.  That's why it's great to post photos here, other people can sometimes catch problems in the design from our different experiences.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok i am just wandering out of curiosity kinda wandering if the light would do anything personally i don't want any lights out there


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Radio shack has a flashing red LED for about $6 I think. Two AA batteries, mine has been on steady day and night for over a month now. Just like a predator eye.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

LIGHTS have created NO PROBLEMS for ME. ( In fact, I DO think they help....at least with "laying eggs in Winter"....a couple extra hours of LIGHT Morning and Evening.)
What does allow PREDATORS to bother the chickens is INSUFFICIENT FENCING *!*
( I haven't had a BEAR Problem here and think it is unlikely. LOTS of other critters around...Fox, ****, Mountain Lion, Bobcat, Coyote, Feral Dogs, Hawks, Owls,,,,,,,,,)
ONLY a BIG ****....(and an Owl).... have actually succeeded....THEY are _SMART _and Tenacious. DEAD ****...no more problem.

Lights _MIGHT _attract a Government "Drone" however *! Ha-Ha !!! *(_especially _"GROW-Lights ! )
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------

